# Funny Little things Budgies.



## tomkitten'ssissy (Sep 28, 2009)

About Three weeks ago a pipe burst in our bathroom, and the toilet and hallway downstairs was flooded. (The toilet is above the hallway)
There was a leak dripping down into the frontroom from the floorboards upstairs. 
I didn't want to risk my computer in a room where water was seeping into, so I relocated to the kitchen.

Two weeks after relocating, our budgie, started to make funny noises. (It was like a 'whoop' sound)
We were trying to work out how she 'learnt' this noise.
So, we were think of everything that made a whooping noise, but she would have heard any of these things before.
I decided to play a cd which had a track on it with Whooping... it wasn't that either.
I came on this website and started to play MahJong. Everytime I selected tiles, which made this 'whoop' sound our budgie responded to it.

I've only wrote this because my pets surprise me everyday. 

Has anyone else got a bird that has surprised them or can do any tricks. Feel free to tell.

(Just one question, has anyone ever known a budgie to draw blood after a nip. Only, our budgie 'nipped' me on the nose, and it took ages to stop bleeding.)


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

One of my budgies imitates the sound of a magpie which is quiet funny. They are funny little things. Ive had budgies most of my life and they are quiet entertaining. They all sit together on a perch on the outside of the cage. When it is time to go to bed I tell them "bed" and they all jump inside the cage. So they are pretty well trained! 

I have had a budgie before that has bitten me hard and has drawn blood. She was quiet ill and I had to handle her on a regular basis because she kept getting a blocked vent. She did get used to me handling her in the end. Unfortunately she died early this year.

Jo x


----------



## Rosaleen (Nov 19, 2009)

I chase little budgies when my owner's away, and they always chirp really loud! How funny is that?


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hehe i remember when my budgies used to respond to sounds from the computer, yeh, i was like 9/10 at the time and I used to play a game where you have to land the plane and it sounded like budgies chirping and they used to chirp wildly when i played the sound


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My budgies are sat really quiet.. Untill.............................I get on the phone.. then all hell breaks loose.. Also if I am watching tv they compete with the moise of the tv.. If I turn the tv off they go quiet imediately as soon as I turn it on they are off again.. Its like a conspiracy against me.. lol


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> My budgies are sat really quiet.. Untill.............................I get on the phone.. then all hell breaks loose.. Also if I am watching tv they compete with the moise of the tv.. If I turn the tv off they go quiet imediately as soon as I turn it on they are off again.. Its like a conspiracy against me.. lol


Lol.. Mine do that too!! Drives me mad when I am on the phone as I cant hear the person on the other end cos I have got 4 budgies making so much noise!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ours have nipped when they get abit over excited or scared. Ours have drawn blood both by accident and in defence..... but the cockatiels hurt most lol

Our budgie use to have a yorkshire accent..... it didnt say hello, it said ello and said good moooooooooornin! h's and g's didnt exist to that budgie lol lived to a grand old age of 14 years  he would also shout with a 'ch' kinda noice very loud if anyone raised there voices. He use to hate it when people argued so he'd get in and shout loudest so u had to stop 

Our budgie atm has arguements with the cockatiels..... aving a right shouting match!!!  x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JOANNEJ1655 said:


> Lol.. Mine do that too!! Drives me mad when I am on the phone as I cant hear the person on the other end cos I have got 4 budgies making so much noise!


I had 4.. LOL but we split them and the kids have taken 2 to their dads.. it has restored my cage and there is a little bit of peace now.. hahah not much tho... I find if I let them out in my living room all day they are pretty calm later once in their cage.... They put themsleves away...


----------



## crab (Jan 10, 2010)

My grandfather used to have the cutest little budgie. He would only copy my grandad - little phrases in his exact voice!!! it was a little creepy hearing my grandads voice coming from the cage haha but funny too


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

the greatest one for me, was when one of my budgies was in contest with one of my cockatiels both seeing who could respond the fastest to each other, they got so fast with there beeps whoops and squeeks that it sounded like an alarm going off..lol


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

i have had 2 budgies when i stayed at my mums and one used to say all our names and spoke with my dads voice which at times was really creepy they used to play football all the time aswell they were great little girls i loved them.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

our budgie Hooky is a real character his favourite saying is "who farted" LOL, he does that ch ch noise too really loudly when he wants some attention he knows if you want some pease and quiet you will have too talk to him, hes such a cheeky boy


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

my budgie Mr Potatoe is about 7 months old now and he has finally started to come to me when I call ("come here!") and then pecks at my hand to let me know if he is hungry.
Today I was calling the kids,shouting "com here!" and Mr Potatoe was the first to come to me, but as I wasnt holding out me hand, he landed on my head lol 
when i want his attention, I wolf whistle and make a clicking noise,by clicking my tongue from the top of my mouth (similar to noises horse riders make to their steads) and he has started to mimic the clicking noises, but not the wolf whistle yet.
Also, his favourite perch outside the cage, is the lightshade, he will hang from it upside down by one leg, just looking at us, then he will crawl inside the lightshade and start attacking the lightbulb, making the high CH noises, pecking at it, as if to say, get out of my nest lol
what makes me laugh the most tho, is when he sits ontop the lightshade and tilts his head to one side, so he can get a good view of us ..or when his body is inside the lightshade, with just his head poking out the top, scanning around the room.
Weve only had him since about november, but already his very much part of the family and has such a great little character


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

mr potatoe LOL great name  our budgie Hooky copies the clicking sound you make when scrambling eggs in a bowl with a spoon LOL, he comes when you call him too if you say his name he rushes over with his feathers all puffed up its very cute  he wolf whistles, whistles the theme tune to the A Team and mimics a canaries song  hes a great little talker know too he says merry christmas, wheres popsy, who farted, good boy hooky and gis a kiss (followed by the sound of a kiss) he really has become a part of the family


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Hooky sounds like a lot of fun, how old is he ?
I cant wait for mr potatoe to grow more and talk/mimic more, and also become abit more confident, as right now he is easily scared (but not as much as he was)
Another thing that makes me laugh, is when mr potatoe runs across our laminate fooring, he runs at some speed, looking for things to eat or play with, and his feet make a really loud and fast tapping noise, i could sit and be amused by that for hours 
If i tap my fingers on the floor, he thinks Im pecking up seed, so he comes running over,with this mad kind of duck waddle going on 
I can see why they make excellent little birds for the elderly, they really do have amazing little characters, great little companions and comedians


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

hooky is four years old, the only thing he finds really REALLY scary is tissue paper and only if its white LOL i know that clicky sound you mean, we made a cardboard shelf in hookys cage that he likes to sit and chill out on and his nails make that funny clickity noise on it too LOL we have been trying to get him to say "cuppa tea" and he finally said it this morning YAY he always looks so proud of himself LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

My youngest Budgie (1 year old) copys the house alarm, lol. Not the noise it makes when it goes off, but when we set it, he makes the sound of the noise from the certain numbers used  he also puts it into a little "song" - when he's chirping away, he'll put that in, lol very cute.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like a right little character, hmmmm....... and what might those numbers be LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

*honeybunny* said:


> sounds like a right little character, hmmmm....... and what might those numbers be LOL


LOL. Oooh I've forgotten now


----------

